# Neve em Vila Praia de Âncora - 14-Jan-1987



## Minho (2 Fev 2009 às 23:51)

Descobri estas fotos num blog do nevão em Âncora de Janeiro de 1987.












































Créditos: José Araújo, Hernani Miranda, José Gaspar, Alberto Magalhães e Brito Ribeiro. 

Fonte: http://vilapraiadeancora.blogs.sapo.pt/61674.html


----------



## psm (2 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

Grande momento!! Foi o ano em que nevou aqui no Estoril, esse sim a unica vez em que vi neve aqui e acompanhada com granizo.
 Grande registo do passado Minho.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Fev 2009 às 23:57)

Grande dia esse! Simplesmente fantásticas essas fotos


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Fev 2009 às 00:07)

boas

é por isto que o registo fotográfico é tão valioso, excelentes fotografias.

abraços


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2009 às 02:01)

Minho disse:


> Descobri estas fotos num blog do nevão em Âncora de Janeiro de 1987.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grande descoberta.
E grande acumulação! 

Vê-se que o mar também estava contente nesse dia.


----------



## Lousano (3 Fev 2009 às 02:16)

São boas fotos e documentam bem o que aconteceu.


Infelizmente em Óbidos onde me encontrava nesse momento, foi um dia chuvoso como qualquer outro.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Fev 2009 às 03:22)

Grande recolha.
Vintage de 1ª escolha.
Bravo.
Nesse dia ,também eu , Brutus, vi flocos na minha cidade 
que acumularam nos mais sombrios lugares...
Grande dia...


----------



## vitamos (3 Fev 2009 às 09:46)

Sem dúvida uma grande recolha


----------



## jpmartins (3 Fev 2009 às 10:55)

Desde que sou gente foi o único dia que vi nevar também por aqui.
Um dia que ficou para a história

Grande recolha Minho.


----------



## vinc7e (3 Fev 2009 às 11:01)

Espectaculo


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2009 às 12:06)

Belas fotos 
A acumulação foi bastante boa
Eu ainda não era nascido, mas este deve ter sido sem duvida memoravel


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2009 às 12:46)

Uau! 

Excelente descoberta, *Minho*! 

Boa acumulação 
O Interior do País então, é que deve ter ficado com grandes acumulações


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2009 às 14:14)

Grandes imagens, de um fenómeno bastante raro!!

Bela descoberta, Minho!


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2009 às 22:23)

Fotos fantásticas... Pena que na altura não ligasse ainda nada a esses fenómenos, não tenho memória de nenhum nevão nessa data...


----------



## Brigantia (3 Fev 2009 às 22:26)

Belos achados Minho
Grandes registos


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2009 às 22:30)

Os belos 80's  boa descoberta Minho, o pessoal agora que a neve voltou anda tudo a vasculhar as recordações


----------



## VerticalHorizon (3 Fev 2009 às 22:30)

Fantástico!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Fev 2009 às 20:56)

Excelente registo, *Minho* !


----------



## actioman (4 Fev 2009 às 23:07)

Grande achado, ambiente tipicamente anos 80, os carros as roupas! 

Que saudades desses maravilhosos anos, em tudo. 

Obrigado pelo acho e pela partilha!


----------

